# Today on RO!



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 19th November 2009*




Hello!













Happy Birthday to...

*Dia!*



Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









SouthernBuns sadly lost their bunny Nita.  Binky free beautiful girl...
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:



*Flashy* would like you all to  read this  regarding the tribute video for bunnies lost in 2009.
:rainbow:



* Please keep the following bunnies and slaves in your thoughts:*

Poor Beau had a rough experience at the dentist but he is  home now and recovering!  


*JimD* has updated on  Chippy  and her brave fight


*DizandDewi* is in need of  some advice  for their 2 rabbits.


*karina20* is worried about her  rabbit's nose 


ray:




If you live in the US, read this warning about a possible  canned pumpkin shortage. 
anic:




*DeniseJP* is celebrating almost a  whole year as a member of RO! 
:highfive:




* Bunnys_rule63* is showing off  Millie's amazing new home!  
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:





*Have you entered the Hoppy Holidays Christmas Photo Contest yet? You have until next Friday to do so!!*





*



*


*Who is this?!*


*



*

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats Bailey Ali is watching him for another member who is out of the county for 4 months


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2009)

Eek, I'm sorry there were so many mistakes guys!! I was using a different laptop and browser and I didn't have time to proof-read after I posted and didn't see it til now. All fixed though, so if nobody saw it, then I'm safe, right?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

Bailee boy! Yay!:bunnydance:


----------

